# Jaw Ache On GHRP 6



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone else get this side effect?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

yes mate i was useing hgh and had the same thing


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Careful or you may end up looking like Cutler:whistling:

And to answer, no.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah but its just because of the amount of food i eat while using it lol no sorry never had that pal


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

how many blow jobs are you giving a day? 

joke!!

haha  no not heard of this one before


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

lol at some of these answers, will lower dose see if that stops it.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Rudedog said:


> lol at some of these answers, will lower dose see if that stops it.


how long have you been on ghrp6 4 mate? i only got jaw ach for the first 2 weeks then it went away,


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

johnlondon said:


> how long have you been on ghrp6 4 mate? i only got jaw ach for the first 2 weeks then it went away,


Started Friday mate.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Rudedog said:


> Started Friday mate.


 give it a week or 2 see haw u go mate


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

johnlondon said:


> give it a week or 2 see haw u go mate


Will do cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

not had Jaw ache, had sore wrists though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After my jab of GHRP2 and CJC, then I get a little lock jaw. Very weird, never had it before. I am on HGH too and do not get CTS at all.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I get jaw ache on GH with even as little as 2iu daily.

Not had it on the other stuff and although I do remember it once it was tollerable.

On 4iu GH chineese blue tops, I cant open up a bottle of orange juice.


----------

